
Dear Go – Thank You for Teaching Me PHP Was a Waste of My Time - _JamesA_
https://vernonkeenan.com/index.php/2019/01/21/dear-go-thank-you-for-teaching-me-php-was-a-waste-of-my-time/
======
azeirah
Whether the author is right or not, the tone of the article is so intensively
dismissive and the arguments are so poorly supported by insults, that it's
barely worth reading at all.

My view?

The author may be right, PHP _may_ be a worse choice over Go when you're
aiming to create a massive "serverless" structure. Then again, it doesn't
consider any of the potential future directions PHP may take over the coming 5
years.

In addition to that, some of the largest sites run on PHP (Facebook,
Wikipedia, ...), and I don't know why they should quit any time soon.

Lastly, even _if_ Go overtakes PHP on serverless, it's not clear whether PHP
was even a great target for serverless architectures to begin with. In my
personal experience, PHP shines for small to middle-size applications, and
companies like Facebook prove that it's suitable for gargantuan applications
too.

TL;DR: bad article

~~~
troffed
I agree every word.

The article shows a very bad future for PHP, that's known for all of us it's
not the holly grial for every developer needs, but I don't can forecast that
dark panorama for the PHP. The latest versions are opening a different paths,
their performance are continuously improving, and I'm sure that we'll use PHP
in serverless.

The author writes about their personal preferences, that's good for him, but
it's not true for all the developers.

